# Best Cory for a Fluval Edge



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm looking at getting 5-6 of the dwarf cory cat's to stock a fluval 6 gallon edge .... but having a hard time deciding what the best one would be between:

Corydoras pygmaeus 
Corydoras hastatus 
Corydoras habrosus

If you have any advice that would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I also debated this exact thing when I was trying to figure which species to get. 

- Hastatus seem to be pretty hard to find locally, haven't seen them yet
- Habrosus are supposed to be the smallest
- Pygmaeus are somewhat shy and better in bigger groups (based on what my friend's experience)

I choose habrosus because they are smaller and I like their patterns, plus they do hang around in places where I can see them. I don't think you can go wrong with all three though.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Pygmy swim
Up more. Habrosus stay on the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

All the corys I have ever had dart up to the surface to gulp air, this will be difficult in a Fluval Edge if you have it completely filled with water.

Something to consider.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have both pygmaeus and habrosus in my cory tank. The pygmaeus do frequent out an mid-water more often than the habrosus.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks that great info, pygmyeus that swim mid level would be preferable for sure so the tank doesn't look empty


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

Recommendations for stocking really depends on size of the fish, but on average 6-8 for the F.E. tank seems to be the max.
Fighting fish or guppies wouldn't be a problem .
People are stocking their tanks with everything from guppies to clowns.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

I have 10 pygmaeus from April and I love them. They school together and are always playing around mid level. Sometimes they hide, but I find most of mine always out and about. Can't go wrong with any of them though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Would there be a reason against getting 6 pygmyeus and 6 hybrosus together? Or would it be better to have 12 of the same?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

From everything I've read, the dwarf cories need a minimum of a 10 gallon tank. SeriouslyFish (IMO, a very reputable website) recommends a base size of 30x60cm which would be about 15-20 gallons.

Stocking for a quite limited.
Maybe take a look at this blog for ideas.
http://www.myaquariumclub.com/nano-fish-for-small-aquariums-5134.html


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

I think 12 is too many for your tank as well. My 10 cories are in a 10 gallon with some RCS as tank mates and that's it. They need lots of room if you want them to be able to swim and school around. In your case, I would go with 6 cories of one species.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the input and advice, I was using those numbers off the aqadvisor site for stocking levels.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Aqadvisor is a nice tool, but shouldn't be the only source when choosing fish. But even when I inputted your proposed stock into Aqadvisor, it says they're not suitable for the Fluval Edge and a 10 gallon minimum was what I found after playing around with the numbers.


----------

